

Every Sci-Fi Starship Ever, In One Mindblowing Comparison Chart - rrtwo
http://kotaku.com/every-sci-fi-starship-ever-in-one-mindblowing-comparis-1391608737

======
devindotcom
This seems to pop up every couple years. They're missing a big piece with
V'ger and some other big ones:
[http://i.imgur.com/vSoNU2f.gif](http://i.imgur.com/vSoNU2f.gif)

